# HEI #1 Plug Wire Tower Location



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

On a "factory correct" installation, which distributor cap tower position was used for the #1 plug wire on an HEI (1975+) distributor? I know that any tower position "can" be used, but I need to know which position was actually the "factory correct" tower for the #1. I also know which one was used on the points-type distributors, but the HEI used a different tower location - I don't have a 1975+ shop manual to see how the HEI was set up. Can anyone either describe the correct #1 tower or scan/post the photo from the Service Manual showing the "correct" #1 location?

Thanks!

Lars


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Since no GTOs were made with HEI (1975 and later), I guess this Forum is not a good place to ask this question... Anybody have a 1975-1979 Pontiac Shop Manual (any of you Firebird guys) and could check the Engine Ignition Section for me to verify the #1 tower stock location..?

Lars


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dunno if this helps you any, but when I converted my 69 GTO to HEI I used the same orientation as the stock distributor.. i.e. vacuum diaphragm inlet "pointed at" the drivers side fender, #1 plug wire connected to the tower at 7 o'clock (with 12 o'clock being at the front of the car / closest to the radiator). 

I've got a service manual on CD that I can check when I get home. I don't know if it covers model year 75 or not.

Bear


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks, Bear, but HEI #1 position is different from the points-type distributor #1. Chilton's shows the HEI tower location as forward dirver's side, but they also show the wrong rotor rotation, which means that they just copied the Chevy diagram into the Pontiac section... garbage info. So I was hoping someone either had a virgin HEI Pontiac to look at, or a "real" Pontiac '75-'79 Service Manual.

Lars


----------

